
Ask HN: Who else is using knowledge graphs? - Bodhisattya
Our startup has built an Ontology containing medical terms and their relations. In simpler terms, we have the names (diseases, symptoms, medications etc...) and the relations that they have to each other. It is used in the back-end for our current products. We are thinking of opening it (the medical ontology) for public access and building a community that uses and maintains it. 
Forgive my google skills, but I see very little interest in this tech and almost zero applications that use anything similar.<p>Should we take the trouble to go through with the project?<p>Is there anyone using this kind of structured knowledge base? How?
======
PaulHoule
The big Kahuna of medical taxonomies is UMLS

[https://www.nlm.nih.gov/research/umls/](https://www.nlm.nih.gov/research/umls/)

There is a lot of activity on knowledge graphs in medicine, including both
clinical notes and support for research (ex. drug discovery)

RDF and OWL are well known as a platform for ontologies, but really ontologies
are implicit in the work of the OMG, UML, WSDL, database schemas, object-
oriented design, etc. Many different people are working on this from different
angles in different communities and they don't talk as much as they could so
the state of the art is actually better than most people (especially those
involved) think.

I would love to talk more. Click on my HN profile link and send me an email.

